# Drool!!



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I know I already posted this picture, but it just makes me laugh evertime I look at it. It is totally gross, but so flipping funny! :bowl::bowl::yuck::yuck::bowl::bowl:
He has no clue :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That......is......awesome!!!! Murphy has quite the talent there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

All the better to kiss you with Mommy !!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> All the better to kiss you with Mommy !!!!!!


EWWW :yuck: No way slober mouth!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is one bahonkin' drool. I think he could compete with a Newf with that one. Too funny.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We call that SLIME in this house!!! They never seem to run out either!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE that picture !!! LOL it's a classic!! 

I love it when they get like this, then shake their head so it curls up over their nose every which way. 

It's a dog thing :bowl:


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

That is some flooger!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't you just wish he would sit his head in your lap?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That right there is why I love Whippets LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes when Daisy is fishing at the lake, if it's been awhile since she caught a fish, she'll start drooling like this out of both sides of her mouth. She doesn't care. I don't care either! I think it's hillarious. I'll remember these things about her long after she's gone, and I'll smile


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Drool from both sides is called "Slingers" hehehe as in "Daisy gets slingers when she thinks about catching fish"


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That right there is why I love Whippets LOL


What? Whippets dont drool??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lord no! LOL never except MAYBE two instances:

EXTREME desire for a very odd and desirable food... a few drips of clear liquid might come out, but that's happened probably three times in the over a decade I have owned Whippets

Or severe Separation anxiety/drooling when carsick


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha my older Whippet is DISGUSTED by Zander, or any dog, that pants/drools and will snap at dogs at the park that "slime" him  He's a snob and is visably horrified if a dog slobbers on him. My younger Whippet doesn't seem to mind being slimed, though!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I love that picture LMAO,,,, Ata boy Murph, he has one serious hanger goin' on there. I can relate, as Bailey frequently get's those, too. Too funny! Fortunately he's never slimed the carpet or furniture.

~Jackie


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> That is one bahonkin' drool. I think he could compete with a Newf with that one. Too funny.


Yep...he sure could! Our Newfs rarely drool, but some are like faucets. That's quite an impressive "flooger" (what Newf people call those slimy, stringy, drool thingys) :lol:

Just remember.....DROOLZ COOL!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I realize it is all a matter of opinion but how about posting a poll on this? It's late and I'm too tired and lazy to figure out how, but it might be interesting to just give a yes or no option, i.e yes, my golden drools like crazy or no, nothing to speak of.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

very cute pic looks like her must of had a good time running about!!


----------

